# Gas "stuck" in rectum



## jea7065 (May 18, 2015)

Hello everyone. Been dealing with an issue for awhile now, as detailed here http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/284706-my-story-hope-it-helps-someone/

Just wondering if anyone has this scenario, besides me: After a BM, you feel like your not done but it turns out to be gas that needs to be passed. It could happen within an hour or several hours. It's not painful but is uncomfortable. I still have problems with not finishing completely and need to go twice sometimes before getting full relief but 9 out of ten times I don't feel fully done until passing gas.


----------



## ImissTacoBell (Mar 15, 2016)

I struggle with this, too. It's incredibly frustrating and I can't always be sure it's only gas so I'm constantly running to the bathroom for relief. I've tried gas pills with little to moderate success.


----------



## hmmm (Apr 14, 2016)

It feels like pressure right!?!?!?!

I have had this plenty of times before. If I didn't know better I would think I wrote your initial post!!!

Just happened to me. Went to the rest room and had a BM, about an hour later felt exactly what you are describing and went to go again. Went to the rest room and it was ALOT of gas a little stool and then everything was fine.


----------



## I Burp Somuch (Apr 16, 2016)

when i got gas stuck that annoys/hurts i do a yoga candle pose on my bed with feet against the wall for a bit more comfort. Its stil not ideal, cant really relax, but sometimes it works

warning: upside down it feels different when u try to fart, like u dont know if only gas will come out so dont try this while diarhea


----------



## jea7065 (May 18, 2015)

hmmm said:


> It feels like pressure right!?!?!?!
> 
> I have had this plenty of times before. If I didn't know better I would think I wrote your initial post!!!
> 
> Just happened to me. Went to the rest room and had a BM, about an hour later felt exactly what you are describing and went to go again. Went to the rest room and it was ALOT of gas a little stool and then everything was fine.


Yes, like a light pressure. Not painful but just enough to be annoying. do you get it sporadically or more times than not? have you tried anything that is successful? It seems that no one thing works all of the time. You need to go through all of the tricks to try and get it out. I sometimes book a meeting room at work to do some stretches.


----------



## jea7065 (May 18, 2015)

I Burp Somuch said:


> when i got gas stuck that annoys/hurts i do a yoga candle pose on my bed with feet against the wall for a bit more comfort. Its stil not ideal, cant really relax, but sometimes it works
> 
> warning: upside down it feels different when u try to fart, like u dont know if only gas will come out so dont try this while diarhea


Thanks for the suggestion on that pose. I had to look that one up. I still have a lot of luck with laying on my left side with my knees pulled up a bit but that's hard to do during a work day!


----------



## jea7065 (May 18, 2015)

ImissTacoBell said:


> I struggle with this, too. It's incredibly frustrating and I can't always be sure it's only gas so I'm constantly running to the bathroom for relief. I've tried gas pills with little to moderate success.


I hear you!! I just recently got a pretty good comfort level that it's gas. Before that, I just added more fiber which only made the whole situation worse. What type of pills did you try? I am trying peppermint tea each day and am going to try a probiotic to see if that helps reduce the gas produced in the first place.


----------



## anonanonski (Apr 29, 2016)

jea7065 said:


> Hello everyone. Been dealing with an issue for awhile now, as detailed here http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/284706-my-story-hope-it-helps-someone/
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has this scenario, besides me: After a BM, you feel like your not done but it turns out to be gas that needs to be passed. It could happen within an hour or several hours. It's not painful but is uncomfortable. I still have problems with not finishing completely and need to go twice sometimes before getting full relief but 9 out of ten times I don't feel fully done until passing gas.


Me too. I'm having near constant feeling I have gas i the rectum. Sometimes I pass gas, but the annoying feeling comes back a few minutes after.

What other symptoms do you have? Any urinary issues?


----------



## jea7065 (May 18, 2015)

Thankfully really just the gas feeling. I have to pee a lot which the pelvic floor therapist said is a symptom of pelvic floor dysfunction. I've had problems with incomplete evacuation for years but the feeling of gas not being able to pass is rather new.

Have you been to a colorectal surgeon and/or a urologist?


----------



## anonanonski (Apr 29, 2016)

jea7065 said:


> Thankfully really just the gas feeling. I have to pee a lot which the pelvic floor therapist said is a symptom of pelvic floor dysfunction. I've had problems with incomplete evacuation for years but the feeling of gas not being able to pass is rather new.
> 
> Have you been to a colorectal surgeon and/or a urologist?


I've been to a gastroenterologist who did a colonoscopy. She found nothing except many pronounced spasms. So I was diagnosed with IBS-C (spastic colon). Took anti spasmodic medication but they didn't really help.

Went to a urologist yesterday, he saw my bladder, prostate and kidneys on ultrasound - everything fine, except the bladder had a little thickened lower wall. That apparently meant i have had an infection before which now is gone. He couldn't explain my perineum pressure, weak stream, rectum pressure. He said to take my mind off it and don't search symptoms on the internet because I'd go mental lol.

Another doctor friend says the pressure feeling is due too hypersensitivity and that my bad peristaltics was triggered by stress and depression (which lowers serotonin). Apparently serotonin is important for the function of the autonomic nervous system, and if you have lack of it you can develop gastrointestinal problems. She recommended me seeing a psychiatrist who will prescribe me antidepressants. She said she had some health issues caused by depression and stress and the antidepressants really helped her. Also I've read a few threads here and on reddit where people claim they "cured" their IBS with the help of antidepressants. I'll try and tell you how it goes.


----------



## jea7065 (May 18, 2015)

anonanonski said:


> I've been to a gastroenterologist who did a colonoscopy. She found nothing except many pronounced spasms. So I was diagnosed with IBS-C (spastic colon). Took anti spasmodic medication but they didn't really help.
> 
> Went to a urologist yesterday, he saw my bladder, prostate and kidneys on ultrasound - everything fine, except the bladder had a little thickened lower wall. That apparently meant i have had an infection before which now is gone. He couldn't explain my perineum pressure, weak stream, rectum pressure. He said to take my mind off it and don't search symptoms on the internet because I'd go mental lol.
> 
> Another doctor friend says the pressure feeling is due too hypersensitivity and that my bad peristaltics was triggered by stress and depression (which lowers serotonin). Apparently serotonin is important for the function of the autonomic nervous system, and if you have lack of it you can develop gastrointestinal problems. She recommended me seeing a psychiatrist who will prescribe me antidepressants. She said she had some health issues caused by depression and stress and the antidepressants really helped her. Also I've read a few threads here and on reddit where people claim they "cured" their IBS with the help of antidepressants. I'll try and tell you how it goes.


I love that line "just take your mind off of it"!! Ah, the spasms. That seems to be my issue as well. And the IBS diagnosis is usually a diagnosis of exclusion. Do you have stomach cramps? Good luck with the anti-depressants. They can work well for depression once you find the one that works for you. I've been on them since '92. Did know about the effect of low seratonin on the GI tract.


----------



## anonanonski (Apr 29, 2016)

No stomach cramps.


----------



## Jaseinspace (Jan 5, 2016)

I get this too. I have incomplete evacuation pretty much every time I go to the toilet. I'll often need to have a BM soon after a meal because of the uncomfortable pressure in my rectum. Sometimes a little bit more stool will come out the second or third time I feel the urge to go, and sometimes it turns out to be gas that presumably got trapped behind the stuck stool from my incomplete movement earlier. Even without pain, that feeling of incompleteness is enough to irritate you and drive you crazy isn't it? Sometimes I'm unsure if that wind I'm about to let lose is really a fart or something that will require me to change my underwear...


----------



## jea7065 (May 18, 2015)

Jaseinspace said:


> I get this too. I have incomplete evacuation pretty much every time I go to the toilet. I'll often need to have a BM soon after a meal because of the uncomfortable pressure in my rectum. Sometimes a little bit more stool will come out the second or third time I feel the urge to go, and sometimes it turns out to be gas that presumably got trapped behind the stuck stool from my incomplete movement earlier. Even without pain, that feeling of incompleteness is enough to irritate you and drive you crazy isn't it? Sometimes I'm unsure if that wind I'm about to let lose is really a fart or something that will require me to change my underwear...


Hi, sorry to hear that you have to deal with this too. I've just started with another physical therapist who again told me how tight it was inside which is causing the issue. She does lots of stretching with the digits. I had no idea muscles there could be so tight. She's told me that with her work along with stretches at home, I should be able to be better. How long that can take is anyone's guess


----------

